# Bifrontal Craniotomy



## todd5400 (May 12, 2009)

How would you code a bifrontal craniotomy for brain tumor?  The 61510 does not allow a 50 Modifier.  Would you just add a Modifier 22?

Thanks for your help
Mary


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 12, 2009)

*Lay description*

Here's the lay description from Encoder Pro:
*The physician removes a supratentorial abscess or cyst. Supratentorial structures are those located above the tentorium cerebelli, the membrane that separates the cerebellum from the basal surface of the occipital and temporal lobes of the cerebrum. The physician incises and retracts the scalp and removes bone over the area of the tumor, meningioma, abscess, or cyst. The tumor, meningioma, abscess or cyst is identified and excised. The bone is replaced and stabilized. The scalp is anastomosed and sutured in layers. In 61510, the physician removes a brain tumor. In 61512, a meningioma is removed. A meningioma is a tumor of the lining of the brain. In 61514, an abscess is excised. In 61516, a cyst is excised or fenestrated. Fenestration is the surgical creation of an opening or window in the cyst to allow it to drain.*

If your operative report indicates a significantly more complex surgery than what is described, then you could use a -22 modifier and increase your fee.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

